# Lugano, Ticino



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Alrighty, my first post in total shame. I haven't researched much for my summer vacation, and with little time I feel the right way would be to sit on my lazy rear end and have sombody tell me what to do.

I'm planning a week in the Lugano area of Switserland this summer. Where do I ride? Where's the better singletrack? What are the towns to avoid and which are ones to stay with a bit of quiet?

A slight side note: I'll be joining two friends who will be riding circles around me uphill, but my better half for this trip isn't much of a climber. She does love singletrack though, so anything with sizeable mountain plateaus would be great. That would avoid doing 3 5000 ft climbs every day. ;-)

Thanks in advance for sorting out a great vacation for me! 

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2006)

hello

here two links (unfortunately in german):

GPS-Tracks for the Tessin-Area (88 courses in all levels):

Top of Ticiono (from bike-explorer)

The Ticino ist a wonderful place for epic MTB-rides with great views in a superb surrounding. Everything is nearby. You can drive by car within a hour to nearly every location in the Ticino. But.... It's often steep and strenuous to bike. On some hills you may shorten the climb by using mountain cableways. I know, that's possible here:

Monte Tamaro 
Monte Lema
Monte Generoso

hope that helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

eric said:


> Thanks in advance for sorting out a great vacation for me!


hi eric
maybe http://map.topin.travel/?p=touren&lat=46.038415&lng=8.902588&z=10&m=topo
will help to find a spot


----------



## yokine (Aug 31, 2007)

I've been down to the Ticino region a few times this year, and its always fun. These three are rides I have done out of Lugano and are all recommended. Guides are in German but it's the Swiss-German speakers who really seem to be into all this mapping. Most of the hard climbing on these is on asphalt.

Capanna Monte Bar
Tour Monte Brè
Monte Arbostora

My more hard downhilling friends really like the Monte Lema route down after using the cable car up.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

WOW! My apologies for the slow reply.... this is reall ygreat info. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aka AK (Jan 18, 2004)

*One word....*

Lucky- My family lives in Rivera, which is a few minutes North of Lugano and right at the base of Monte Tamaro. The world championship DH was held the week after I was there, so I got to poach the course. Some sweet riding.

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/trails-a...ls-europe-other/trail/PRD_167089_4538crx.aspx

I submitted the photo on this link.

You need to get a satallite map. My cousin got one for me that wasn't purchased at a bike store. The map I have is crazy, all satallite imaged with exact marking/ trail heads. The trail system there is unreal, with trail markers everywhere, even on paved roads. I was able to ride solo, and not really worried about getting lost. Good Luck.


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

I second Yokine's post, I've ridden some of the trails with him. This area of Switzerland is All Mountain Paradise.

Definitely check out Monte Bre, Monte Leme and Monte Arbostora. They rock. None of them are full on downhill or bikepark type trails, but they have some really nice dusty dry rocky sections with amazing views. There are maps available for the area at a cost of 25CHF each which are quite good. (www.singletrailmap.ch). If you are in the area it might also be worth jumping on a train and heading towards St, Mortiz, the trails there are really awesome. All natural singletrails with a good bit of flow and great scenery too. In short Switzerland rocks for mountain biking. (By the way I'm not Swiss)

The downhill rides on Monte Tamaro are supposed to be quite full on but I have not ridden these. I can vouch for the other tours.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies!!! It looks like I've got it sorted: a week in Locarno in an appartment, then a drive though the mountains to Grindelwald unless the weather dies on us (in which case we'll continue driving south until it becomes sunny ;0) ).

Once I get through stuff at work and my 'other' holiday (biking in the Czech Republic) I'm going to order a couple of topo maps from the site ir12daveor mentioned. I have one of their Wallis maps and it's a great guide. I also found a pile of routes on http://www.tourfinder.net. The latter site is a really good source for GPS data as well.


----------



## innerhaven (Jun 23, 2008)

Well last summer we drove from Geneva to ride at Grindelwald and the weather beat us down to Lugano, and we were sure glad it did - the trails were stunning - everything from full on rockfest to amzing flowy singletrack.

High points for us were: 
http://www.lugano-tourism.ch/en/54/monte_lema.aspx?idActivity=158&idMod=41

Some info: http://www.lugano-tourism.ch/en/205/mountain_bike.aspx

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi innerhaven - thanks for the link! I've got a huge collection of GPS routes now. I'm sure we'll have lots of fun on the old WC XC track as well!!!


----------

